# Can not identify driver of wifi device.



## for.ggame.playing (Jun 14, 2020)

`pciconf -lv`
outputs this

```
none0@pci0:0:12:0:      class=0x028000 card=0x02a48086 chip=0x31dc8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
```
/boot/loader.conf

```
# intel nuc(my PC) wifi
if_ath_load="YES"
if_wi_load="YES"
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm7265fw_load="YES"

wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```


I don't find the right driver I need to install, which supports this wifi device.
Please help to address this problem


----------



## George (Jun 14, 2020)

I would try "iwmfw_load=YES" instead of iwm7265fw_load, as this loads all firmware modules. There is also another intel Wireless driver iwn(). Maybe try that one.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion. But the problem has not solved yet.
The system does not recognises iwmfw

```
$ sudo kldload iwmfw
kldload: can't load iwmfw: No such file or directory
```
What is related to iwn I got confused after I did this

```
$ sudo kldload iwn
kldload: can't load iwn: module already loaded or in kernel
```
and

```
$ sudo kldload if_iwn
kldload: an error occurred while loading module if_iwn. Please check dmesg(8) for more details.

$dmesg

interface iwn.1 already present in the KLD 'kernel'!
linker_load_file: /boot/kernel/if_iwn.ko - unsupported file type
```

I suspect I need additional packages to download and install it on the system


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 14, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> none0@pci0:0:12:0: class=0x028000 card=0x*02a4*8086 chip=0x*31dc*8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00


That seems to be an








						Intel Gemini Lake PCH CNVi WiFi
					

A database of all the hardware that works under linux



					linux-hardware.org
				




For now, there is only in -CURRENT support for the AC9560. That support will eventually be extended to 12-STABLE and ultimativly to 12.x-RELEASE, but there is no time table for it. Assuming you are on 12.1-RELEASE, if you need the wifi urgent, you could try the following guide:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...60-driver-installation-on-freebsd-12-1.74475/


----------



## for.ggame.playing (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks for quick reply. I will try to resolve the problem on my own.


----------

